# Adding Red Paprika To Food?



## Justin1982 (May 28, 2008)

Would my fishes (Fuelleborni) benefit from me adding a little Red Paprika to their veggie flakes and spirulina pellets? One of my books (Success With Cichlids From Lake Malawi And Tanganyika By Sabine Melke) states that it is apparently a source of Vitamin B, Vitamin B2, 3, 5 & Vitamin C.


----------



## F-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldn't advise it because there are plenty of commercially prepared alternatives that are risk free sources of Vitimin B/C/etc. Becareful of statements from outdated publications without follow up editions. But if you are curious and want experiment, I'd advise you to use Red Paprika in a separate experimental/hospital tank. If you try it please keep us posted on your findings.

F-1


----------



## Justin1982 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Will do.


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

Justin - don't do it! Feed a good quality cichlid food like NLS or Dainichi and call it a day. As stated by F-1 there are plenty of alternatives these days and I wouldn't consider that book to be the most up to date information.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I suggest Dainichi. Great food and I've had great results while using it.


----------

